# Unable to boot all three operating systems



## Lasse (Nov 12, 2010)

First I install Windows Vista, then FreeBSD and finally Debian with the GRUB boot loader.
But the installation program in Debian is not able to detect FreeBSD in the list of operating systems. So I am unable to boot FreeBSD from GRUB. On the other hand: when I install Windows Vista with Debian and finally FreeBSD with the FreeBSD boot manager, I can only boot Windows and FreeBSD, not Debian. What should I do in order to be able to boot
them all?

Lasse


----------



## phoenix (Nov 12, 2010)

Search the forums for information on how to configure GRUB to boot FreeBSD.  There's *lots* of threads on this subject.


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 13, 2010)

Install Vista, FreeBSD and Debian and then you can configure your GRUB setting to add your FreeBSD. Or Vista, Debian and FreeBSD and then configure GRUB on FreeBSD. Consult GRUB manual/tutorial.


----------



## Yampress (Nov 18, 2010)

I ilnstall  first windows 7 next debian linux and freebsd . Boot from debiangrub 1 for all 3 systems

(debian install with grub-legacy=grub 1 ) You can install grub 1 from freebsd's ports and configure multiboot too


----------

